# Coding for Skilled Nursing Facilities (SNF)



## clwilson813 (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is any documentation out there specifically for Coding in a Skilled Nursing Facility?


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 14, 2008)

critchie said:


> Does anyone know if there is any documentation out there specifically for Coding in a Skilled Nursing Facility?



I would check the cms website they have just about everything listed there.

Good luck


----------



## vjst222 (Apr 14, 2008)

what particular thing are you looking for... I do some nursing home coding...


----------



## clwilson813 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not looking for anything in particular.  I have been doing billing and coding for a nursing facility for 4 years and have been full time for the past year and a half.  I am taking classes to become CPC certifide.  I am taking the test June 28th.  I have seen alot of things for coding for specific specialties but nothing specifically for nursing facilities.  I was just wondering if anyone knew if anything existed.


----------



## 007CPC (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi critchie,

Carol Buck pg.65 and 606


----------



## clwilson813 (Apr 15, 2008)

What is the name of the book by Carol Buck this information is in?


----------



## vjst222 (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry I dont' think I can help you, because I do the physician part of the skilled nursing home... maybe some info from medicare part A could help you . Since nursing homes tend to deal more with Medicare Part A. I am not sure what state you are from, but here is the website for the medicare for my state

www.adminastar.com

 if you go to that i think you will be able to get to the national government services website for medicare.... anyway do a look up for SNF facilites... and maybe they can give you some info.

 * sorry if that was not any help *


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 16, 2008)

Check out Ingenix, not sure what's there but they do cover some SNF facility publications.

Really, true SNF coding is facility-fee coding (think hospital, ASC, etc).  Medicare is a good source for information--look under RUGs, which is the manner in which SNFs are reimbursed.

That is not my specialty, but I've offered what I can.

Good luck to you.


----------



## hserban (Jul 8, 2019)

I know this is an old forum, but with PDPM taking effect in SNF's beginning in October will there be any specialty certification for coders in SNF. Reimbursement correlates directly with ICD 10 codes so coding at a SNF has never been more important. I have not seen any focus on this within the AAPC?


----------



## kerry0809@yahoo.com (Jan 19, 2020)

I too work in a SNF and am interested in knowing if there will be a specialty certification for coders within this area. I have found very little information so far since the changes took place October 2019. Please share if you are aware of any additional information. TIA!


----------

